# Linda Mecklenburg Handling System DVD available



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

...For pre-order that is.

Clean Run: Balancing Cues in Agility 8-DVD Set

A whopping *EIGHT* DVDs. Geez.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

From the description:


> This DVD is an edited recording of a two-day seminar presented by Linda and recorded live at the Clean Run training facility in November 2010. Different types of dogs, including mini dogs, participated. Unlike most seminars, *choosing the best handling strategy is not the focus of this seminar*. Instead, each drill has a predetermined cue combination and *the goal is to effectively balance the cues for each individual dog.* The appropriate use of motion and the appropriate timing of the cues is emphasized. Familiar sequences are used so that the handler can pay attention to the details of handling.


I'll be interested to see some reviews on this set. To me, choosing the effective balance of cues for an individual dog most certainly _is_ the same thing as choosing the best strategy. I feel there is some word play here, and therefore I am not sure what to expect with the DVD set.

Most likely, it is just Linda explaining her handling system at a seminar.

It would be interesting to compare it to Greg Derrett's DVDs- but how do you parse eight DVDs worth of material!? Haha... never thought I'd complain about _too much_ content. Then again- it blows me away that it takes 304 pages of material to cover her handling system in her book "Developing Handler Skills." There's just so much going on considering her whole approach is "natural" (i.e., untrained) cues.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for posting the info!


----------

